# Biscuits vs Tongue and Groove Joints



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I am rebuilding some garden furniture with new cedar wood. The joints on the back frames are unglued tongue and groove. I assume they are just to keep the back frame from twisting and that's why they aren't glued. Could I use biscuits for these joints instead of tongue and groove? 
I am having a lot of leg problems lately and I am looking for the lazy way to do things I guess. I could do the tongue and groove but I have to set up two separate routers to do it. Biscuits would be much quicker. I just want to make sure the joint will be strong enough. 
Any thoughts are appreciated.


----------



## tdublyou (Jan 8, 2010)

Deb,
IMHO I think biscuits would be adequate for this application. I would however, suggest you use an exterior glue, maybe even one of the polyurethane glues. Though the cleanup can be a pain, they will fill any minor voids in the joint and help prevent future water intrusion.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks Tim! Would Titebond III be adequate? It's supposed to be waterproof once it's 100% dry. I can keep the benches indoors for 24-48 hours to give the glue time to dry.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

I think biscuits would work OK and the tightbond 3 is great, Instead of biscuits you could always use a spline in your miters quick and easy on the table-saw.. 2nd thought biscuits are faster...
Whats the cats name?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

In short, "yes".


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There are actually 2 cats in the picture. The black one is Little Guy and the tortiose shell was named Little Bit. I called her that when I found her when she was about 3 months old, and weighed less then a pound. Now she answers to Fatty.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I've got three frames glued up so far using the biscuits. Worked very well!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Now she answers to Fatty.


You're better off than many, Deb. My neighbor's cat only answers to the sound of the electric can opener running!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh she loves food! Her favourite is chocolate pudding. I think that's how she got to be "Fatty". She is a very strange cat but totally loveable. She follows me around like a dog. Loves to be out in the shop with me. Gets into and onto everything. If I start something up she leaves but waits on the other side of the door for me no matter how long I'm in there. Hard to beat a friend like that!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, Tim is my kind of man. I love biscuits because they're done in an instant and modern adhesives are stronger than the wood.


----------

